# Geekgirl



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great and happy birthday,are you still counting up or down


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!! :birthday:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Geekgirl, best wishes for your becoming one year younger! :beerchug:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

happy birthday geekgirl!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday! Have a geat day!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday TJ - have a great day!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, TJ! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday.. Enjoy your day.:birthday: :birthday: artytime:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: :leb: :littleang


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday, have a great one!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi TJ, artytime

Have a happy 21st birthday!:4-dontkno _No, I really don't_!!:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

21, i thought she was turning 12 (my grandpa would always turn the numbers around if it got him a younger age)

well, happy day to you!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, rats, I had a couple of good jokes to make...

...but is is not polite to joke with a lady's age...

*snicker*

...especially after some point in her age...

*snicker, cough, cough, snicker*


Anyhow, time to be nice (hopefully she'll forgive my teasing):

*TJ, I wish you to live more years than your postcount!*


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

happy bday have a good one dont party too hard


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope you have a great day and get lots of nice "pressies" ... hardware, software, and "ladies ware"
Frank


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Are ya 1? Are ya 2? Are ya 3? Are ya 4? Are ya....wait...how old are you? Just kidding...never polite to ask someones age. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Let's just put one of those candles with a ? on her cake. :bgrin:

HBD TJ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

bry623 said:


> Let's just put one of those candles with a ? on her cake. :bgrin:











*Zazula is on the cake!*​


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hope it was a good one, TJ, with







and


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you all for the great wishes.......just getting in and it is a bit past my bedtime........but I wanted to say thanks :grin: 

I dont mind telling my age coz I dont look my age and I definately dont act my age.......so why not give it up ????........ NOT :laugh: :laugh: 

......shhhhhhh Im 41 :1angel:

A proud 41 yr old successful woman :grin:........take that !!!
.....just kidden ........you guys rock. 

Thank you all :4-flowers


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Happy B-day TJ!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Have a great Birthday. I know, I'm late.


----------

